# NE Ohio/Akron-Canton rillas...............



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

I am the President of the Akron Cigar Club and we will be having a HERF at OSI Tobacco Shop in Canton on Sat Jan 26 from 12-4. We would like all to come in and enjoy a fun day. OSI has a very nice walk-in humi with a great selection. The ACC will be there recruiting members also. Please stop by if you can.

Randy / Coach


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Coach,

I used to live in the area, about a mile from the HOF actually. In-laws are within a mile of that shop. Very nice selection, and atmosphere. Wish I could join you all.

Is that sushi restaurant still there?


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Coach,
> 
> I used to live in the area, about a mile from the HOF actually. In-laws are within a mile of that shop. Very nice selection, and atmosphere. Wish I could join you all.
> 
> Is that sushi restaurant still there?


yup


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

I will be there hopefully.

I have registered on the forum for ACC but never got mod approval. The sn was either sames or sames89305


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

You know I'll be there


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

sames said:


> I will be there hopefully.
> 
> I have registered on the forum for ACC but never got mod approval. The sn was either sames or sames89305


pm me please and i'll look into it.

randy


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I am out, I will be on the road 

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be there too:cb


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

rusty pittis said:


> I'll be there too:cb


Promises, promises :chk


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

need a head count please, who's attending???????


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

I promise Quan..:gn


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

Coach said:


> need a head count please, who's attending???????


I will try my best....


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will attend for at least a couple hours.

Sent a PM, Coach


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Fortune500 said:


> I will attend for at least a couple hours.
> 
> Sent a PM, Coach


Excellent! See you there.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

today's the day, hope any and all can attend.


----------



## sames (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry I could not make it. I had some out of town things come up.

How did things go?


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

well sames you miss a good time. bout 20 of us NEO guys showed up and shot the shit. Isom (owner of OSI) made a spread of subs,soup,chips for us and put together a small hold'em game. along with some nice deals from the humi. sorry you missed it. looks like the next NEO get together will be late FEB mid March. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had an awesome time, even losing to Coach in said Hold'em game. I had been to OSI before, but never in the lounge area, and was blown away by the atmosphere, the good people, and the magic (and I mean that in the most literal sense!  )

Thanks again for inviting me. While it reinforced what an amatuer cigar enthusiast I am, I still had a great time, and will attend as many of these events as possible.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice meeting ya there Fortune!!!!!


----------

